# Betta 3



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay so I upgraded to a heated 20 gallon tank and put my half moon betta in with his twenty ghost shrimp. After a while I added 9 neon tetras and 6 glofish. Its been a month and no squabbles, though my betta will chase the other fish away if they try to go in his cave which is lined with marimo algae so its extra soft on his fins.

I planted 2 amazon swords, 3 java ferns, a small mondo grass, a marimo algae ball cut open and tied to my bettas sleeping cave and a small bundle of java moss that I tied to a rock structure.

Thing is my local petstore doesnt sell java moss often.. just once or twice every few months if that. And it sells mega fast so I usually end up missing the sale.

I want to make a backdrop of java moss using some screen and suction cups and I would also like to use it in my two other betta tanks but the small handfull i got is not nearly enough for any of that. I looked online and most stores that sell it sell it for high prices for a relatively small amount. I was wondering if anyone knew of anyplace I could buy java in bulk.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

the moss on the rock on the right is christmas moss only the stuff on the pvc pipe and the little tuft on top of the rock is java. The christmas moss I have had for a while now a friend gave it to me, i cant find anywhere that sells it either. the rock on the left with the anubis coming off it has marimo algae on it and there is a cave in there where my betta chills


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Its nice to see someone keeping a beta in something other than those tiny bowls...It makes me so sad to see them in a small space 

I have kept them with goldfish and other kinds of fish and never had a problem with agression, they usually just hung out and ate their food 

pook pook pook


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah lol, He used to be in a 5.5gal but now thats my hospital tank


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice tank! I love bettas!
I have a 20 gal also, I just like the size in general, and you can keep quite a few fish in there without a problem.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow that's a nice tank. I think it's great that you got him a big tank.


----------

